
Why VPs Should Care About Engineer Burnout - vskarine
https://www.pagerduty.com/blog/why-vps-should-care-engineer-burnout/
======
greenleafjacob
Engineers don't burn out because of "alerts [aren't] in a single place," but I
don't blame PagerDuty for trying to say so.

------
sverrirs
That sales pitch was "subtle"

